# yardman question



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

yes it runs

it has unusually high compression, cylinder looks like new, ports and muffler arent clogged, it has been like this since i got it just woderin if its normal for these, its a ym400 i got from walmart cuz my old trimmer broke and i was low on $$


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bumpity bump bump, no one has replied yet


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

what's the compression?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

no guage, reeeally high though to the point its hard to pull


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

might have a reed valve not sure on that one but might be not closing right. like my uncles ryobi. darn thing just shut up. hard to pull so hard he couldn't until he took the plug out


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Guess I'm still trying to figure out what the question is?!?!?!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

is it normal for these engines to have such high compression??


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its just about the same as the ryobi engine, made by mtd but there is nothin wrong with it at all except the high compresion


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, it's a Ryobi and they have fairly high compression. The Bolins version of the Ryobi even has a compression release on them.

Just watch running them with little to no string in them. They'll rev up so high they start missing... could blow the lower bearing in the laminated rod.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bbnissan told me over AIM that the ports were clogged, i was like jeezus the ports were clogged when i got it.... NEW? then he said the muffler might be screwed up from factor, i told him its fine


----------

